# Flicker Lights



## jaz86 (Jun 3, 2010)

Ok, So I know they make flicker light bulbs that imiatate flame but does anyone make a bulb that gives the effect of a broken ballast( flickering, dimming in and out, very low light) or is there another way to acheive this effect?


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Yeah...they make controllers that do that...theres cheapo ones and quality ones

this is one I just got and works awesome, light FX that can be programmed, used with a trigger, handle 1000 watts and is a mp3 recorder/player
http://www.frightprops.com/FrightProps/Props/CategoryW.asp?ID=9-0014-0106


----------



## Haunted Hot Sauce (May 7, 2010)

I've had a great deal of success by splicing a fluorescent light starter (those little canister shaped things) onto the cord of the light that I wish to randomly flicker. Here's a site that tells all about it. http://www.halloweenpropmaster.com/u-build-it3.htm You will be working with house voltage so BE CAREFUL! And keep it away from anywhere that people can go. You can splice the starter onto an extension cord a distance away and plug your light(s) into it. I use it with low wattage bulbs (40w or less) Anything higher than that and the starter won't work (in my experience).










Scroll Down To THE QUICK'N'EASY FLICKERER on this page


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

A couple years back I hacked an AC power strip and installed three of those fluorescent starters. Each starter has a unique flicker pattern. Nice for getting a lot of AC flicker in the display from one source.

Flicker strip demo video by Otaku1031 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid73.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid73.photobucket.com/albums/i231/Otaku1031/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@i231/Otaku1031/MOV06227


----------

